# The longest Day Ride -208 miles



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I am thinking about doing this ride this year. It looks like I need to become a CJBC member. It is not a supported ride. How would one go about joining a team or group that has a SAG support? 

Is anyone doing this?


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

Never heard of this ride, but it def intrigues me....and makes me nervous.

Last October I cycled from Manhattan to Mechanicville, NY (just below Saratoga) which was 180 miles. I split it up in two days, 95 miles on day one and 85 on day two, since it was my first long ride. This year I am contemplating doing it in a day, most likely in the dead of summer, when the days are long (in lieu of October). So when I see this 208 mile, single day ride, my goal seems obtainable!

Good luck.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

stoked said:


> I am thinking about doing this ride this year. It looks like I need to become a CJBC member. It is not a supported ride. How would one go about joining a team or group that has a SAG support?
> 
> Is anyone doing this?


I'm not doing it, but I suggest that you contact the event coordinator, Neil Cherry. The ride is somewhat of a logistical nightmare. Since it starts at High Point and ends in Cape May, you need someone to either take you to the start and/or pick you up at the finish. If you have a significant other who is willing to SAG and/or shuttle, you can offer that service to join a group.

If you are just interested in doing some extra-long rides, check out the NJ Randonneurs.
New Jersey Randonneurs Official Home


----------



## Hunyak (Apr 1, 2007)

I did it many moons ago.

Go to the meeting! That's where I met my group for the ride. There were 4 of us there as individuals looking for a team. We later added one more to the group. One of the riders I met at the meeting was a young fellow we nick named "The Kid". His dad was our SAG driver. 

We squeezed 6 men and 5 bikes into and on a minivan. It worked out well.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

willstylez said:


> Never heard of this ride, but it def intrigues me....and makes me nervous.
> 
> Last October I cycled from Manhattan to Mechanicville, NY (just below Saratoga) which was 180 miles. I split it up in two days, 95 miles on day one and 85 on day two, since it was my first long ride. This year I am contemplating doing it in a day, most likely in the dead of summer, when the days are long (in lieu of October). So when I see this 208 mile, single day ride, my goal seems obtainable!
> 
> Good luck.


What route did you take?
I live near Saratoga and have been thinking about riding from my home to NYC.


----------

